# Hot Import Nights Build off



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Basically like the Thread says.
This can be whatever you wanna call it.
Ricer
Tuner
Import
If someone can find a mid to late 90's Cavalier or Neon (good luck finding one) then that would work as well
VW's count also (Scirocco, Golf, Beetle)
Build it however you want
Rally style
Sleeper
Bodydropped (I know some one will do it too)
Full Race
or
Pro Street.
Can Be a started or unstarted doesnt matter.
Starts on November 16th and runs until December 30th at Midnite Pacific Time.
Hope to see some of you get in on this.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 11:09 PM~15627903
> *Basically like the Thread says.
> This can be whatever you wanna call it.
> Ricer
> ...


How bout a Beretta?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:uh: DAMN DODGERBLUE FORGOT TO LOGOUT.. LOL.



IM IN. DONT KNOW WHAT I WILL ENTER BUT I NEED TO GET TO BUILDIN THO. :biggrin: WILL POST PICS OF WHAT I AM ENTERING LATERZ.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 10 2009, 08:11 PM~15627930
> *How bout a Beretta?
> *


James, I know a Beretta doesnt necessarily qualify, same as a Cavalier, but I seen em done up before, so yes, you can join with that.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Cool, gotta see if my buddy will come off the one he's got. I'll talk to him tomorrow and let you know for sure if I'm in.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 10 2009, 08:20 PM~15628028
> *Cool, gotta see if my buddy will come off the one he's got. I'll talk to him tomorrow and let you know for sure if I'm in.
> *


No worries. Found a pic of this too


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im in...i got a vw golf i got from phatras!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:24 PM~15628061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey james u found a pic of my retta u like lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's what Im entering.
Not sure on the rims yet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2009, 08:37 PM~15628242
> *hey james u found a pic of my retta u like lol..... :biggrin:
> *


LOL, Thats funny Frank :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:41 PM~15628296
> *LOL, Thats funny Frank :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i know huh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 11:24 PM~15628061
> *No worries. Found a pic of this too
> 
> 
> ...


That is fuckin sweet. There was a badass one in LRM a few years ago, can't find that issue right now or I'd scan pics of it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 10 2009, 08:53 PM~15628441
> *That is fuckin sweet. There was a badass one in LRM a few years ago, can't find that issue right now or I'd scan pics of it.
> *


I'll look and see if I can find it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

alright im in. got a 99 eclipse, Il have pics on it ltr :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn!! I wanna jump in but I have to much on my plate as is. So I'll just be watching on this one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 06:09 PM~15627903
> *Basically like the Thread says.
> This can be whatever you wanna call it.
> Ricer
> ...


you forgot VIP style


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What about a civic body with vette every thing else? Is that domestic or import?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 01:06 PM~15633271
> *What about a civic body with vette every thing else?  Is that domestic or import?
> *


I think that would be a IMPTESTIC or a DOMPORT. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 11 2009, 11:10 AM~15633311
> *I think that would be a IMPTESTIC or a DOMPORT.  :biggrin:
> *


lol. 

Hell its almost all import nowadays.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 01:12 PM~15633334
> *lol.
> 
> Hell its almost all import nowadays.
> *


True that. EVERY car has some kind of foreign part on it somewhere. :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 11 2009, 11:13 AM~15633352
> *True that. EVERY car has some kind of foreign part on it somewhere.  :roflmao:
> *


shit. Pretty much built somewhere else and final assembled here.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 01:15 PM~15633368
> *shit. Pretty much built somewhere else and final assembled here.
> *


No kiddin. I had an 89 Ford Festiva (yes a clown car, go ahead and laugh) a few years ago. The damn engine was from somewhere overseas. Only one place I could order parts from and that was a 2 hour drive from me.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Civette


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill be in when i get my gold from mademan


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres my entry :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

how bout a import made radical ...is that alright to have in this build-off... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 11 2009, 03:46 PM~15634772
> *how bout a import made radical ...is that alright to have in this build-off... :biggrin:
> *


It's all about the radicals with you huh? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im up in this with possibly two builds.
widebody, bagged & bodydropped to the bodykit


























and this ole fucker


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im in with possibly two
widebody, bagged & bodydropped to the bodykit

























and this ole fucker

























gotta suicide hinge the doors still & do something with the fucked up hood..as well as find wheels that work with it. And probably a freshen up on the paint.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I GUESS ANOTHER BUILD OFF WONT HURT :biggrin: 

I'M IN WITH A SUPRA. I'LL POST PICTURES WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK TONIGHT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm in on this one. Have a 99 Eclipse I've been meaning to finish up before end of the year anyways. Post when I get home tonight.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 11:06 AM~15633271
> *What about a civic body with vette every thing else?  Is that domestic or import?
> *


u plannin on building the world famous "civett" by chance!? i'd give my left one for the 1:1!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i'm in, heres my 2, a 98 fujimi hatch and a 96 aoshima accord wagon :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 11 2009, 08:36 PM~15638255
> *i'm in, heres my 2, a 98 fujimi hatch and a 96 aoshima accord wagon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i want that wagon :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 11 2009, 01:52 PM~15634812
> *It's all about the radicals with you huh?  :biggrin:
> *


hellz ya brotha..i like the craziness in building them..lol :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 11 2009, 11:40 PM~15639548
> *hellz ya brotha..i like the craziness in building them..lol :biggrin:
> *


Shit be lookin like a transformer when you're done. :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 11 2009, 09:43 PM~15639592
> *Shit be lookin like a transformer when you're done.  :roflmao:
> *


of course..lol you know diss brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Suckered my boy outta this Beretta, along with some rims and other goodies for it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 10:06 AM~15633271
> *What about a civic body with vette every thing else?  Is that domestic or import?
> *


Yeah, that works. Let me guess, you wanna do that black Civette. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I have no problem with radicals either Cruzinlow.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 12 2009, 07:53 PM~15649538
> *Yeah, that works. Let me guess, you wanna do that black Civette.  :biggrin:
> *


do u have pics? Ur the second person that said that, ive never heard of that car. I just thought it would be cool to do, both the kits about the same size and i really had no intrest to build either tue vette or the civic til i decited to combine them. Lol.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 12 2009, 08:07 PM~15649727
> *do u have pics?  Ur the second person that said that,  ive never heard of that car.  I just thought it would be cool to do,  both the kits about the same size and i really had no intrest to build either tue vette or the civic til i decited to combine them. Lol.
> *


i first saw the civette on youtube. just search under civette or v8 civic. it was originally all black and stock lookin, but i think its 2 tone black and red now? not sure, go check it out! its pretty cool to hear that big v8 sound come out of a hatch back civic!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 12 2009, 07:07 PM~15649727
> *do u have pics?  Ur the second person that said that,  ive never heard of that car.  I just thought it would be cool to do,  both the kits about the same size and i really had no intrest to build either tue vette or the civic til i decited to combine them. Lol.
> *


d2Mc8VQ_IkM&
Uxn41DEUaVw&


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn! thats just badass.

Oh, got a donor car for the widebody civic...wait N see what im pullin off. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea i checked out utube. That hatch is sweet. I cant wait to get back onto the civette build. Its not a hatch tho.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Nov 12 2009, 08:13 PM~15650437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it is a sick little fucker


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill just say this: Skyline R34

:biggrin:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

Heres mine!
Tamiya VW Beetle chopped top smoothed all body seems opened doors viper front clip molded on, 
Custom pro stock chassis 22" wheels 
1962 Pontiac SD 421 Dual Quad engine with a 4 spd. nascar ram air scoop
ducted from viper scoop in hood. 
Interior: indy car front body clip turned into console corvette race car dash.
Hope you like! take care George


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Nov 12 2009, 11:25 PM~15652258
> *Heres mine!
> Tamiya VW Beetle chopped top smoothed all body seems opened doors viper front clip molded on,
> Custom pro stock chassis 22" wheels
> ...


bad ass!! but this a build off brother! u just gave us a finished ride! what about the w.i.p. pics?! build another one!! i think the deadline isnt til the end of Dec?!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL HERE'S MINES


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I'M IN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Pull this 1 out


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres my entry to the hot import nights build off


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

good to see all different kinds being pulled out for this...i know mine will be a stand out with these body mods im doin :biggrin:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

Radical New mini Cooper / Vette
Boyd Purple on silver base
LS-1 engine and running gear 
molded vette front and rear clip, VW dash 
22" Wheels, 
Custm built chassis and belly pan .
custom built side body moldings to tie the rear into the body 
lines of the car.
Heres a few build pics!
Thanks 









































































http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee87/Fleetline48/MiniCooper028.jpg
[img] 
[img]http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee87/Fleetline48/Nova/Copyofminifront.jpg


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

this my tuner series impreza


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

IMG]http://i37.tinypic.com/2qjyd6d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Nov 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15658220
> *Radical New mini Cooper / Vette
> Boyd Purple on silver base
> LS-1 engine and running gear
> ...


That's nice & all but this topic is for a build off that starts on Monday. How about you put the old pictures away & pull out the exacto & plastic out & jump in the build off. It looks like you can handle some plastic so... I know your not scared


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

this is gunna be a rad build off....i wish i had a kit for this built


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sue me if i start early, if i dont get a head start i probably wont finish it. Heres what i did today. What if Nissan built a Hatchback Skyline?

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
before

















after


















also smoothed out the grille area up front.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 13 2009, 04:14 PM~15658398
> *That's nice & all but this topic is for a build off that starts on Monday. How about you put the old pictures away & pull out the exacto & plastic out & jump in the build off. It looks like you can handle some plastic so... I know your not scared
> *


 :0 DAMN CHRIS THAT SOUNDS LIKE CHALLENGE :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Job Guy's.....those models are wild..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Slammdsonoma is disqualified. :biggrin: Jumpin the start.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 14 2009, 09:29 AM~15663303
> *:0 DAMN CHRIS THAT SOUNDS LIKE CHALLENGE :biggrin:
> *


Just an invite to the build off. You know what I mean... Bocas


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2009, 12:45 PM~15664778
> *Just an invite to the build off. You know what I mean... Bocas
> *


simon  llantero :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

one of these kits will be my entry. not sure which one to go with. also not sure if i wanna build a tuner or a ricer. hell ill figure it out :biggrin: shelby charger is still factory sealed from 1984


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is my progress so far, think I need to lower the front a bit more. Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my hatch may not be sitting on the ground after all...but close.

Just bought a set of specialty rims for it ($30), and im gonna have to cut to get em to completely fit right.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Brian, that fucker is gonna be bad ass. I got an early day tomorrow, and 3 days off after that, so I got alot of time to do some shit with mine. 
Dueces76 hit me up earlier about a prize for the best ride. So him and I are gonna trade some ideas and figure out a prize for the winner.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

almost forgot to put up my pics for the buildoff.....



99 Eclipse...


































HOK Maltese with a ghost blue Ice pearl over it......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, That paint is sick!!! Awesome color.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 09:58 PM~15667978
> *Damn,  That paint is sick!!!  Awesome color.
> *




thanks, don't like having the same colors out everyone has.... have to change it up......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Al, thats a nice color.
James, the rims look good on that Beretta. That the F-150 lightning in the background?? Those rims do look sick on it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2009, 12:00 AM~15667990
> *Al, thats a nice color.
> James, the rims look good on that Beretta. That the F-150 lightning in the background?? Those rims do look sick on it.
> *


Thanks.......and yup, that's the lightning, I agree, after setting it on those, it looks a hell of a lot better than the ones I had.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Progress on my 99 eclipse. doors are opened and hinged. Body kit is molded....Il have more tomorroe


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok after talkin with darkside customs just to make this more fun i will send the winner of the buildoff a $50 import kit for the best import in the buildoff so monday is the start date so have fun and may the best import win


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 11 2009, 08:04 PM~15638543
> *i want that wagon  :cheesy:
> *


how much u got?! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 14 2009, 11:07 PM~15668832
> *ok after talkin with darkside customs just to make this more fun i will send the winner of the buildoff a $50 import kit for the best import in the buildoff so monday is the start date so have fun and may the best import win
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 15 2009, 02:07 AM~15668832
> *ok after talkin with darkside customs just to make this more fun i will send the winner of the buildoff a $50 import kit for the best import in the buildoff so monday is the start date so have fun and may the best import win
> *


Sweet, but I don't stand a chance against the rest of the guys. I'm pretty much only doin it to get myself motivated.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ haha..same here. Somebody will win...im just doin my ciustom thing.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't have the skill to open up doors or anything (someday I'll actually try it), but it's cool, I'm happy with the way my builds come out. In the end all that matters is how I feel about them.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I will enter with a MR2!! pics tomorrow!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice builds


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 15 2009, 03:26 PM~15672187
> *I will enter with a MR2!! pics tomorrow!!
> *



i just got one of those...fortune 01 MR-S


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 15 2009, 04:43 PM~15672271
> *i just got one of those...fortune 01 MR-S
> *




this is the older revell road and track mr-2 racer.. full wide body kit!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

niice...pics would be helpful :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Bob Downie of A.C.M.E. took some pics of my rides..my hatch being one of em--


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

little early but I got some progress pics of the eclipse. Started on the jams for the doors and part of the interior. Still in the very rough stages :0 



















































First tyme doing alot of this with the doors :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, Nice work on that Wes!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2009, 08:45 PM~15675488
> *Damn, Nice work on that Wes!!!
> *


Thanks james :biggrin: still got a long way to go though LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Bondo boogers in the morning. Got the corvette rear valance molded on. Shaved the tails. Was gonna add vette tails, but imo they looked stupid. Its a drag car anyways......who needs tail lights. Lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 15 2009, 09:30 PM~15675333
> *little early but I got some progress pics of the eclipse. Started on the jams for the doors and part of the interior. Still in the very rough stages  :0
> 
> 
> ...



nice work Wes, eclipse interior looking good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 16 2009, 08:12 AM~15678365
> *nice work Wes, eclipse interior looking good
> *


Thanks Al


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 15 2009, 09:05 PM~15674264
> *niice...pics would be helpful :biggrin:
> *




here you go!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 16 2009, 05:25 PM~15683765
> *here you go!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, thats old skool right there


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got one door done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Heres a pic of the hindge and so far the door works. 

I used the vette interior, so the dash and front of the interior tub sits farther back then stock. So it was prime for lambo doors. I just drilled a hole. Placed a rivot in there. Bent and glued to the door. The floor pan of the vette is wider than the civic so it made a almost perfect seal at the bottom of the doors. So far so good anyways.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Decided to change up the rear of the interior a bit. I think u can tell where Im going wit this lol :0 :biggrin: Also finished the rear jambs

























Still alot of work to do!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not a half bad idea with the door...i did something similar with a nail, glueing it to the inner panel & wrapping brass wire around that & notching for the door frame..more complicated but it worked.

All this opening up & shit, imma have to do some i suppose...but not the doors--hate hinging doors! Might suicide the hood instead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 09:41 PM~15684618
> *Heres a pic of the hindge and so far the door works.
> 
> I used the vette interior,  so the dash and front of the interior tub sits farther back then stock.  So it was prime for lambo doors.  I just drilled a hole.  Placed a rivot in there.  Bent and glued to the door.  The floor pan of the vette is wider than the civic so it made a almost perfect seal at the bottom of the doors. So far so good anyways.
> ...



Nice work on the hinging. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 16 2009, 10:13 PM~15684916
> *Decided to change up the rear of the interior a bit. I think u can tell where Im going wit this lol  :0  :biggrin: Also finished the rear jambs
> 
> 
> ...



Framing in is looking good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, everyone is doin some bad ass work. 
Well, here is where I am so far. Just started mine today. I used the body kit that came with the kit, but was not thrilled with the way it looked, so out came the dremel and here is where I am so far with the body.
I do have the interior painted, but its not finished, so I will post pics of that later.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 16 2009, 07:37 PM~15685293
> *Damn, everyone is doin some bad ass work.
> Well, here is where I am so far. Just started mine today. I used the body kit that came with the kit, but was not thrilled with the way it looked, so out came the dremel and here is where I am so far with the body.
> I do have the interior painted, but its not finished, so I will post pics of that later.
> ...


Looks good so far bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i had that bug kit...it didnt get done..it got stepped on like a bug! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.
Yea, the body came with a nice bent pillar too. Easy fix though.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

some nice work goin on here! i really didn't want to open any doors up here, cuzz im anticipating a mini truckin round 4 invite, so i was lookin for a couple of quick import builds.... but then i see all these doors swingin open! :uh: then again i want to do my wagon some justice! :biggrin: worried about this colorado cold snap for paint 2...... dont know, guess ill figure it out! pics comin!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit! Im way outta my league. :0 Nice job homies. 


Guess i need to do more custom work to maybe even be seen in this badass builders topic. 
Ill lay some more glue and filler. Wake up in the am to the enjoyment of sanding bondo. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 08:06 PM~15685689
> *Shit!  Im way outta my league.  :0  Nice job homies.
> Guess i need to do more custom work to maybe even be seen in this badass builders topic.
> Ill lay some more glue and filler.  Wake up in the am to the enjoyment of sanding bondo. Lol.
> ...


I like how you are doing the doors on this


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 11:06 PM~15685689
> *Shit!  Im way outta my league.
> *


True in my case. Mine's pretty much right outta the box besides rims and wing, no opening for me.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cut the hood open and gonna run an engine in this fucker.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

builds r lookin sick guys just painted me engine tonight will post pics when its together


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Its a vdub. Take it old school and put the engine in the rear. Lol. 
I got a extra 4 cy honda engine. Lol

No 4 cylinder here.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 09:54 PM~15687334
> *Its a vdub. Take it old school and put the engine in the rear.  Lol.
> I got a extra 4 cy honda engine. Lol
> *


HAHAHAHAHA.
I got a surprise for this one though. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2009, 09:54 PM~15687334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be insane!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I came up alittle short while cutting the vette firewall and inner fenders into the civette. (ok alot short. Lol) Anyone got a junk amt 97 corvette body layin around hit me up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

imma get onto mine tonight..gotta build yet another rice ass motor :uh: . ive got 2 layin around but wrong color. Also gonna try & configure a custom hood as well, somethin handmade most likely.

Also gonna work on the rear diffusers..the middle part of the rear of my car will house my exhaust..which will blend in with my bodykit--hiding it virtually. Saw that on a new black altima 2 door & thought that was the sickest mod to pull off--in the right situations.

might also add a deckwing to it, but dont wanna take away from the skyline tails.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

HEY BRO I'M GOING ANOTHER WAY ON MY BUILD, A AUDI R8 IF THAT'S COOL?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THats cool with me.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

likin wut i see so far. im actually about to get started on my build in a few. maybe itll give me that motivation i need to get sumthin done :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ill be posting pics of my entry later tonite,entering a nissan skyline instead of the vw!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 17 2009, 09:15 PM~15695345
> *ill be posting pics of my entry later tonite,entering a nissan skyline instead of the vw!
> *


BE LOOKING FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im breakin off mods i havent seen done yet..or to my knowledge ( i could stand corrected), went out the the show and got the 19"ers to fit, wont be layed completely out, but im not too worried. The $30 wheels on it are real aluminum spun, with a 2 piece resin insert..awesome wheels!

Shaved the corner marker, making a honda civic hatch look more like a ford focus in the front :biggrin: 

Also was workin on doin a partial rollcage, but not sure if im goin that way yet.
progress pics:

























took the glass lense & cut it in half with an exacto knife, glued in & added filler


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO THAT CIVIC IS SICK DAWG! I LUV THEM WHEELS!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

AWESOME WORK GOIN DOWN IN THIS THREAD.  

THOUGHT I JOIN THIS BUILDOFF....

HERES MY CARS I WILL BE ENTERING. THE ONE ON THE LEFT IS THE LIL CIVIC IVE BEEN WORKING ON. I PULLED IT BACK OUT AFTER GETTING FRUSTRATED WITH IT. AND THE CAR ON THE RIGHT IS A LATER 90s FUJIMI HONDA CIVIC HATCHBACK. 

WILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS SOON AS I GET MY LAZY ASS TO THE BENCH. :biggrin: :420: . NO COMMENTS REQUIRED. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive got that fujimi kit..i added skyline rear side skin to get a widebody on it (since no kits made for it)


this should be a good lil build off


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*FEEDBACK,SUGESTIONS,IDEAS WELCOMED!*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 16 2009, 08:13 PM~15684916
> *Decided to change up the rear of the interior a bit. I think u can tell where Im going wit this lol  :0  :biggrin: Also finished the rear jambs
> 
> 
> ...



damn Wes, you going all out, looking good.... :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 17 2009, 08:56 PM~15697456
> *FEEDBACK,SUGESTIONS,IDEAS WELCOMED!
> *



damn, that's a nice kit Marky....what wheels are you gonna go with?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 17 2009, 08:01 PM~15697532
> *damn Wes, you going all out, looking good.... :0
> *


Thanks Al, trying to bro :biggrin:, still got a few more tricks up my sleeves


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 17 2009, 08:03 PM~15697567
> *damn, that's a nice kit Marky....what wheels are you gonna go with?
> *


not sure on wheels yet,going to see what i can find at the show


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the mud work started today, what u c in the pic is the second coat. Also started "glassing" the doors too :biggrin: 

















Doors still rough but will be smooth soon :biggrin: :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 17 2009, 09:47 PM~15698938
> *lookin good wes
> *


Thanks bro its getting there


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ur farther along then i am i just started puttin the engine together and i see subs being put in ur ride


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 17 2009, 11:46 PM~15698928
> *Got the mud work started today, what u c in the pic is the second coat. Also started "glassing" the doors too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Wes.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 17 2009, 09:52 PM~15699000
> *Lookin good Wes.
> *


X1000!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 17 2009, 09:51 PM~15698987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks mark, u got a cool ride going there


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 17 2009, 10:00 PM~15699081
> *Haha bro I still got a long way to go, and u mite b rite lol
> thanks bro
> haha thanks mark, u got a cool ride going there
> *


THANX BRO,IT WONT TURN OUT AS NICE AS YOURS WILL,BUT IM GONNA TRY!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 17 2009, 10:02 PM~15699106
> *THANX BRO,IT WONT TURN OUT AS NICE AS YOURS WILL,BUT IM GONNA TRY!
> *


Hell Im sure ul come up with something sick bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY GUYS ALL THEM RICERS ARE LOOKN GOOD KEEP IT UP GUYS  


I GOT A ??? HOW MUCH DOES A 2 DR DODGE NEON IS WORTH TKS :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 17 2009, 10:46 PM~15698928
> *Got the mud work started today, what u c in the pic is the second coat. Also started "glassing" the doors too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Wes, just some advice......the Bondo spot putty might shrink and crack after awhile. Try useing the white modelers putty, works better and easier to sand down...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 17 2009, 09:46 PM~15698928
> *Got the mud work started today, what u c in the pic is the second coat. Also started "glassing" the doors too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good so far bro. Im with Al though, that bondo is gonna shrink and crack. Just be careful with it bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I KNOW THIS IS NO COMP. FOR THE BUILD ON HERE, BUT HAVE A LOOK.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

layed some color. May end up two toneing it tho.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that audi is tight as hell,and that civic is just plain sick!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Nov 18 2009, 01:28 AM~15700425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip guys, most of it gets sanded away anyway. Most of the stuff I fill in with CA glue, this is jus to fill in the tiny spots I miss


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 18 2009, 02:06 PM~15704696
> *
> 
> 
> ...



would that be Viper GTS blue? i was thinkin of doin mine a 2 tone in that color, but might not now...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 18 2009, 07:41 PM~15708327
> *would that be Viper GTS blue?  i was thinkin of doin mine a 2 tone in that color, but might not now...lol
> *


just metal specks blue with metal cast blue on top.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahhh..pretty close to that or cobalt blue. dunno, im still quite a few days from paint. hopefully this weekend will be somewhat warm so i can lay down primer. Got lucky tonight & shot the front of my hatch with primer at 40 degrees..heated it up after i sprayed it..no cracking or anything...

got pics comin..uploading


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright, got my corner marker lights sanded smooth, gotta do some touch up on the front grille. Also looked thru my import *pity* box, found a wing that came off a Jaguar XJ220, cut it down on both sides tio fit & now i have a deckwing for it...its tacked in for mock up, it may get shaved down some to fit the car overall.

with the glass headlight pieces in..

























also, i forgot to mention..i have two sets of $30 wheels for this car..so i gotta decide which looks better.

























the guy that sold me those said this set looks better..im beginning to believe him myself


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Not much has changed today. Got both doors "glassed" and doing the sanding work. Cant do any more fab work til I get more glue :uh: :angry:, but will begin the primering and sanding work. For now heres how it sits


















everyone's doing a killer job on their rides, and cant wait to c more of them


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

heres my progress....cut the doors out. covered up the sunroof with styrene and glue. more progress pics laters. thanks for looking fellas.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

hey sorry for the big pics, im using my phone at the moment, but i i have two racers going, drift subaru and a altezza witha 2jz swap, will get my camra back soon! let me know what u think


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

would a Mercedes be acceptable? if so, ill jump in on this too.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

maybe u have to ask


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2009, 05:45 PM~15717202
> *would a Mercedes be acceptable? if so, ill jump in on this too.
> *


I'm pretty sure if it could be done up tuner style then it's acceptable. Hell, I'm in with a Beretta, so a Mercedes should be alright.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 19 2009, 06:10 PM~15718085
> *I'm pretty sure if it could be done up tuner style then it's acceptable. Hell, I'm in with a Beretta, so a Mercedes should be alright.
> *


im leaning towards VIP style


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2009, 07:47 PM~15718564
> *im leaning towards VIP style
> *


I think that was one of the options for this build off. Ask Darkside though, it's his game, he calls the shots.


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Not much for the tuner cars, but there is some nice as building skills being displayed in here. Nice job everyone


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Made, jump in with the Mercedes. I dont got a problem with it.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2009, 10:25 PM~15721429
> *Made, jump in with the Mercedes. I dont got a problem with it.
> *


thanks bro!

heres my VIP style Benz 600 SEL. I wanted to go with 19-20" AMG wheels.... but ive got none, and dont want to spend 30.00 on a kit just for the wheels. so im rocking some 20" trafficstar DTX










































smoked tails and headlights.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2009, 11:44 PM~15721697
> *thanks bro!
> 
> heres my VIP style Benz 600 SEL. I wanted to go with 19-20" AMG wheels.... but ive got none, and dont want to spend 30.00 on a kit just for the wheels. so im rocking some 20" trafficstar DTX
> ...


wut do u use to smoke the head and tailights? id like to smoke mine on my supra


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 19 2009, 10:51 PM~15721783
> *wut do u use to smoke the head and tailights? id like to smoke mine on my supra
> *


got my buddy at the auto paint shop to mix me up a spray bomb of transparent black


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2009, 11:52 PM~15721803
> *got my buddy at the auto paint shop to mix me up a spray bomb of transparent black
> *


thats cool. wouldnt mind havin some of that myself :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 19 2009, 09:53 PM~15721822
> *thats cool. wouldnt mind havin some of that myself  :biggrin:
> *


ur part stores carry a "smoked out" transparent black in spray cans. From what ive seen it works pretty good. 
Ur wing shipped out today for that supra.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tha Mercedes looks pimp brother!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 19 2009, 11:19 PM~15722167
> *ur part stores carry a "smoked out" transparent black in spray cans.  From what ive seen it works pretty good.
> Ur wing shipped out today for that supra.
> *


vht nightshades is the most common stuff, about 11-15.00 a can. but I wanted almost a kandy black


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks good mike


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THIS IS SICK AS FAWK :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Nov 19 2009, 11:22 PM~15722200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! im working on the 2 tone Black with grey insert leather interior right now.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

woops double post


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

woops triple post, lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK EVERYONE!  SO FAR I'VE JUST SHAVED SOME PARTS OFF.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

needs some paint lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 20 2009, 12:14 AM~15723518
> *needs some paint lol
> *


IT WILL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2009, 01:18 AM~15722873
> *vht nightshades  is the most common stuff, about 11-15.00 a can. but I wanted almost a kandy black
> *


NOWHERE around here carries that stuff.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 20 2009, 02:04 AM~15723430
> *NICE WORK EVERYONE!   SO FAR I'VE JUST SHAVED SOME PARTS OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna look good Chris, what color you goin with?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2009, 05:17 AM~15724397
> *That's gonna look good Chris, what color you goin with?
> *



Thanks bro. I'm not sure what color I'll be going with but, it has to be good cuz I'm leaving it closed up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

figures i lost one of my lenses for my headlights...i got an extra..no biggie. Nothing changed over here, if i dont freeze my ass off tonight, ill be workin on it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im not really feelin my vw, so Im gonna change my ride. 
I got a Civic HB that Im gonna enter instead. I'll get some pics up here in a bit.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 06:36 PM~15731034
> *Im not really feelin my vw, so Im gonna change my ride.
> I got a Civic HB that Im gonna enter instead. I'll get some pics up here in a bit.
> *



WHERES THE PICS WONDERBREAD....LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Coming up bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2009, 12:19 AM~15722167
> *ur part stores carry a "smoked out" transparent black in spray cans.  From what ive seen it works pretty good.
> Ur wing shipped out today for that supra.
> *


good deal man.appreciate it.

im gonna have to check on that "smoked out" paint. seems like sum pretty neat stuff


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are some pics. I havent even started it yet, and Im stuck on wheels. LOL
As you can see, unopened. Well, until now.








These








or....
These








I have more rims, but these I was kinda feelin the most.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15731341
> *Here are some pics. I havent even started it yet, and Im stuck on wheels. LOL
> As you can see, unopened. Well, until now.
> 
> ...


If you're gonna use the Astro rims you need a lower profile tire. But yeah, them Astro rims look good on it.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15731341
> *Here are some pics. I havent even started it yet, and Im stuck on wheels. LOL
> As you can see, unopened. Well, until now.
> 
> ...


i like the first ones james  

i got 5 sets of xs tuning wheels plus a full set of wheels from the f&f supra kit if u need tuner type wheels


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Nov 20 2009, 06:13 PM~15731382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I think Im stocked up on rims at the moment, well, not as stocked up like Rick (whore LOL). But if I do, Ill let you know.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 20 2009, 06:55 PM~15731215
> *good deal man.appreciate it.
> 
> im gonna have to check on that "smoked out" paint. seems like sum pretty neat stuff
> *


just seen sum at advanced. 12$ a can.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

likin your avatar wonderbread..spike truck one of my fav builds (even though that truck burned).

A few of us doin civic hatch's...gonna be pretty cool to see what you and everyone else comes up with. Thinkin mines a lil over modded..lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 20 2009, 07:10 PM~15731923
> *likin your avatar wonderbread..spike truck one of my fav builds (even though that truck burned).
> 
> A few of us doin civic hatch's...gonna be pretty cool to see what you and everyone else comes up with.  Thinkin mines a lil over modded..lol :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro.
Yeah, but your civic looks fuckin bad ass like that. Reminds of this fool from Atlanta with a 2 door coupe that had skyline tails and a sylvia front end.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started shaving the door handles and the body line and side molding.
And I found low pro tires that fit perfect, but are a little too narrow width wise.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 11:15 PM~15732600
> *Started shaving the door handles and the body line and side molding.
> And I found low pro tires that fit perfect, but are a little too narrow width wise.
> 
> ...


Shave down the back of the rim.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

stance set!









nice and low, lowest I could go without a body drop, and severe suspension mods.








2 toned the leather, did a grey/black mix carpet, added some mercedes tuning mags to the backseat.










Im actually enjoying this build so much that I went back to the hobby shop and picked up the last one like this that was on the clearence table! definatly a decent kit. with lots of potential.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Nov 20 2009, 08:16 PM~15732615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that Mercedes is lookin bad ass already. Interior came out really nice.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2009, 11:20 PM~15732659
> *stance set!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mocked up with the front and rear and just need to clean up the door lines a bit, and then figure out what else I wanna do to the body.
James, you may be right, I might be up all night working on this. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Imports are all lookin good everyone.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15734055
> *Imports are all lookin good everyone.
> *


x2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

topic back from half way down page 2! :biggrin: 

just a mock up, the grille needs to be re-cut


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Heres my altezza with the 2jz swap, just got my camra so im ready, i cut the hood out, added intercooler and top mount turbo,


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

heres my tunner subi, two tone,


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

custom wide boddy 



> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Nov 22 2009, 10:17 AM~15744108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the first coat on the Beretta.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

finally got some progress going here! :uh: got the hatch painted doin some body work on the accord wagon, so i couldn't paint yet :uh: still cold here so i dont know if the accord is goin down or not?!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MAN I NEED TO GET TO WORK!!!!!!!!  :banghead:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 22 2009, 03:14 PM~15745205
> *MAN I NEED TO GET TO WORK!!!!!!!!   :banghead:
> *


x2!!! :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 22 2009, 07:12 PM~15747694
> *x2!!! :yes:
> *


u get that wing yet?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i been busy this weekend. no time here either.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15722167
> *ur part stores carry a "smoked out" transparent black in spray cans.  From what ive seen it works pretty good.
> Ur wing shipped out today for that supra.
> *


Duplicolor has an anodized gray/smoke


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2009, 08:54 PM~15748860
> *Duplicolor has an anodized gray/smoke
> *


wish our stores had more colors. We got purple, red and blue. I happen to find a orange at orielys. I want some anodized black, yellow, even green........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 06:04 PM~15748998
> *wish our stores had more colors.  We got purple, red and blue.  I happen to find a orange at orielys.  I want some anodized black, yellow, even green........
> *


have you tried asking? sometimes they don't stock it but can get it... as long as they carry the line...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 09:21 PM~15747796
> *u get that wing yet?
> *


not yet. should more than likely get it tmw sumtime :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Part 2 of the Beretta paint.
I shot Turn Signal Amber over Basic Red. Turned out almost like GM's Atomic Orange Metallic. I think it turned out pretty good. Comments ALWAYS welcome.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 23 2009, 10:48 AM~15754379
> *Part 2 of the Beretta paint.
> I shot Turn Signal Amber over Basic Red. Turned out almost like GM's Atomic Orange Metallic. I think it turned out pretty good. Comments ALWAYS welcome.
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks good bro. Hell you already got some paint on yours?? 
Im still fuckin with the body on mine.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 02:01 PM~15754575
> *Damn, that looks good bro. Hell you already got some paint on yours??
> Im still fuckin with the body on mine.
> *


That's how I roll. :biggrin: Nah, it's only because you do body mods, open stuff up, shit like that. I don't, not enough skill yet.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 23 2009, 10:48 AM~15754379
> *Part 2 of the Beretta paint.
> I shot Turn Signal Amber over Basic Red. Turned out almost like GM's Atomic Orange Metallic. I think it turned out pretty good. Comments ALWAYS welcome.
> 
> ...


nice color combo


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 23 2009, 02:18 PM~15754772
> *nice color combo
> *


Thanks. It was a test shot, I didn't expect it to turn out that good, but since it did I'm gonna roll with it. With a better camera you would really appreciate the color. I'm starting to have faith in my painting abilities (thanks to a cheap airbrush set the amber wouldn't have been possible). I still need some practice, but my paint jobs have definatly improved in the last year. I had some decals planned for it before I laid the amber but when I laid the passenger side it got all fucked up. I had to strip and start over. A couple coats of clear and I think this thing will blind you. :biggrin:


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Think I'm going to put the Charger on hold and do me a Subaru...

I want in on the action to!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, a little progress!! it will start to pick-up a little now!! body kit is on and still needs the front and rear done yet, as well as the side pieces molded in.. its been awhile and i forgot how much fun this is!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Still working on the body. uugghh. At least its starting to get somewhere now. 
Went with the stock rear spoiler, but molding it to the body. Shaved the side vents off the front end, and shaving the license box. probably cant tell, but the wipers are gone now too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 06:27 PM~15759554
> *Still working on the body. uugghh. At least its starting to get somewhere now.
> Went with the stock rear spoiler, but molding it to the body. Shaved the side vents off the front end, and shaving the license box. probably cant tell, but the wipers are gone now too.
> 
> ...


Sick bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin good guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im glad i didnt shave all the upper body lines...imagine that, me not shaving something..lol!

I did however do work tonight, the rear spoiler is on permanently, filled with putty to the car for that smooth appearance. Also did a dash swap without any cutting :biggrin: my civic hatch sports a 2007-8 ford mustang dash from a diecrap piece i bought for me & BiggC to tear apart..lol. Working on getting the console to work with it since the rear seats are probably gonna stay stock (til i let my mind run free)


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

HERES WHERE IM AT ON MY CIVIC. SANDED THE MOLD LINES. PUTTY AND SANDED THE TOP TO COVER THE SUNROOF.ITS NOW IN FINAL PRIMER STAGE. DONT KNOW WHAT COLOR TO PAINT IT. IM THINKING EITHER SNOWHITE PEARL. OR TANGELO. I DONT KNOW. I NEED TO SET THE STANCE TOMMOROW AND WEATHER THE UNDECARRIAGE.AND THE DOORS STILL NEED TO BE HINGED. WILL USE DOOR PANELS FROM THE PARTS BOX. SEATS FROM A DIECAST. AND WHEELS AND TIRES FROM A SKYLINE KIT. :biggrin: EVERBODYS RIDES ARE LOOKING AWESOME...!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

all those builds are looking badass guys. keep up the badass work, you guys have some real nice talent. if i knew my hobby shop had ricers in stock i might have jumped into this one. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sanding down the putty. Im gonna clean it up a bit more, but I got all my bodywork done. Gonna shoot some primer to see how much more work I need.

















I am kinda liking the stock front and rear bumpers on here instead of the body kit.
















If so, then these will be the rims I will use for sure.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin pretty good. think ive got a color nailed down but im not tellin til later :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Color?? Blasphemy!!!!
Hell, I'll do good just to get some primer on mine this week. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well finally got some more glue and some more parts for the eclipse. Most of the outside body work is finished, and the interior work is very close. Hoping to have the body in color by the end of the week  :dunno:. Working my ass off cuz I hav to finish this by the 16th or 17th of DEC. going on vaca for 2 weeks and cant take it wit me :uh: 


















Glued the dash to the interior and completely smoothed it 

























These are the wheels I will b using


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, you goin all out on this one bro. Sick interior and body work. Those rims look nice too.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 10:04 PM~15762808
> *Fuck, you goin all out on this one bro. Sick interior and body work. Those rims look nice too.
> *


 :0 :0 ohhhhh he cursed :biggrin:


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 23 2009, 11:02 PM~15762778
> *Well finally got some more glue and some more parts for the eclipse. Most of the outside body work is finished, and the interior work is very close. Hoping to have the body in color by the end of the week    :dunno:. Working my ass off cuz I hav to finish this by the 16th or 17th of DEC. going on vaca for 2 weeks and cant take it wit me :uh:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
this is some badass work...and those Racing Hart's are da shit....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 10:04 PM~15762808
> *Fuck, you goin all out on this one bro. Sick interior and body work. Those rims look nice too.
> *


Hell yea I am bro, and if I can pull it off in time It will b amazing. I got plans for those wheels too  :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Nov 23 2009, 10:12 PM~15762919
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> this is some badass work...and those Racing Hart's are da shit....
> *


Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn now i know y didn enter i look like a beginner compare to these built ups going on here. good luck wen its done to all of u. yall gonna need it


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

progress looks good wes cant wait to see it done


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I'M CHANGING MY BUILD TO AN RX7.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 02:21 AM~15763633
> *WELL I'M CHANGING MY BUILD TO AN RX7.
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that kit? Although I do believe that paint and graphics was on a Supra, not an RX7. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2009, 05:11 AM~15764495
> *Who makes that kit? Although I do believe that paint and graphics was on a Supra, not an RX7.  :biggrin:
> *


looks like an aoshima or fujimi kit i could be wrong :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2009, 08:21 AM~15764511
> *looks like an aoshima or fujimi kit i could be wrong :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking Aoshima.  Them damn kits are so high priced.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2009, 06:21 AM~15764706
> *I was thinking Aoshima.    Them damn kits are so high priced.
> *


no shit bro thats y i go too the shows where they have swap meets their cheaper there or ebay


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2009, 11:17 AM~15765463
> *no shit bro thats y i go too the shows where they have swap meets their cheaper there or ebay
> *


Even on Ebay they get pretty high. I've seen a few go for under $20, but not very often.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2009, 08:37 AM~15765635
> *Even on Ebay they get pretty high. I've seen a few go for under $20, but not very often.
> *


Yup


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2009, 08:37 AM~15765635
> *Even on Ebay they get pretty high. I've seen a few go for under $20, but not very often.
> *


thats cheap to me @ the hobby shops their usally about 35 to 40 bucks now thats high the cheapest i got one on ebay was 15 plus 6 bucks for shipn now they want there money sworth n shit :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2009, 09:17 AM~15765463
> *no shit bro thats y i go too the shows where they have swap meets their cheaper there or ebay
> *


Yup! I got this at the riverside show for $10 :biggrin: It's an aoshima kit.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 10:09 AM~15766556
> *Yup! I got this at the riverside show for $10  :biggrin: It's an aoshima kit.
> *


i knew it im bad uh huh yeah :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2009, 11:25 AM~15766699
> *i knew it im bad uh huh yeah  :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I get all the aoshima's & fujimi's at the shows for $15 or less  :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 10:28 AM~15766730
> *Shit, I get all the aoshima's & fujimi's at the shows for $15 or less    :biggrin:
> *


damn thats cheap


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 24 2009, 11:47 AM~15766922
> *damn thats cheap
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 01:42 PM~15766880
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I see a Celica. :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15767144
> *:0  I see a Celica.  :0
> *


Yup, thats gonna be a replica of my brothers car. just need to find or fab the veilside kit :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

First coat of clear.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is where I am right now.
Got the first coat of primer on, and saw a few areas that needed some work.
Made some braces for the floor board and rear deck tray. Cut the rear seat out, and mocked everything together including some sheet styrene that was traced from the inner door panel. Gonna try and go with a full race interior. Basically just the bracing you would see when the door panel is removed as well as where the back seat was.
I have no idea if Im gonna make the deadline, but I am gonna be full force with this one.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 24 2009, 02:08 PM~15768114
> *Here is where I am right now.
> Got the first coat of primer on, and saw a few areas that needed some work.
> Made some braces for the floor board and rear deck tray. Cut the rear seat out, and mocked everything together including some sheet styrene that was traced from the inner door panel. Gonna try and go with a full race interior. Basically just the bracing you would see when the door panel is removed as well as where the back seat was.
> ...


Keep at it cousin!! I'm sure you'll have enough time to finish it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I sure as hell gonna try Cousin!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 24 2009, 04:08 PM~15768114
> *Here is where I am right now.
> Got the first coat of primer on, and saw a few areas that needed some work.
> Made some braces for the floor board and rear deck tray. Cut the rear seat out, and mocked everything together including some sheet styrene that was traced from the inner door panel. Gonna try and go with a full race interior. Basically just the bracing you would see when the door panel is removed as well as where the back seat was.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so i assume your goin for the bodydropped look...good luck with that!! i thought about it, but it would take me more than a month to do that!

Im about to head back out to the shop & start on the undersides (rolling chassis by tonight?)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 24 2009, 02:31 PM~15768851
> *so i assume your goin for the bodydropped look...good luck with that!!  i thought about it, but it would take me more than a month to do that!
> 
> Im about to head back out to the shop & start on the undersides (rolling chassis by tonight?)
> *


No. Would like to go for that look, but too much work and too little time to do that. LOL
Here is how it should look. Got the front and rear bumpers mounted, and the side skirts on.
Also started work on the motor.
Nothing is finalized on the motor, so I may change it up a bit.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's where im at with the civic hatch, got the interior pretty much done 2 my liking. i think im gonna drop out the accord wagon  too cold here and i still haven't cleared the hatch yet! :angry: if i do get some clear on, this may be my last paint job til it warms up in 2010?! :angry: anywayz, here goes.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That interior looks good brother!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i didnt know what to do with my lil engine either, so i did a lil modding to it :biggrin: , took a V8 distributor kit & cut 4 wires out & applied it to where they would normally be plugged in. the other ends of the plug wires are exposed on top of the engine. HAd to look at a JTuner mag to get this mod out..lol. Oh, it was chiseled out with my dremel of course. 

Also mounted the front under assembly of the driveline, and exhaust partially ran. The deckwing is sanded out & added more putty to it for tomorrow.

Pics will be up tomorrow


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Getting there :biggrin:, little more wetsanding and primer and it should b ready for paint this week.









Started on my motor too. Painted the block aluminum then dullcoted it









And last some mock up pics of the wheels. This will prob b the stance it will have but it doesnt look bad. The rims will b painted too :biggrin: wit the chrome lip they come wit.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

damn wes. eclipse is looking good so far.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks brothas :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Imports are lookin good bros.Keep it up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 24 2009, 09:07 PM~15773546
> *Imports are lookin good bros.Keep it up.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

dang hocknberry... you should have done detail like that dash on mt


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 11:42 AM~15766880
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ill take that civic off your hands.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 08:42 AM~15766880
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i heard that fujimi LS600 kit is sick :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Nov 24 2009, 10:43 PM~15774012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is!! It's badass!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 11:42 AM~15766880
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



what u want for that VW Bus??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 12:42 PM~15766880
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ohh man, i want that benz and lex!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

got some primer on. i'm lagging on this


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 25 2009, 07:37 AM~15776226
> *what u want for that VW Bus??
> *


 :dunno: don't really want to get rid of it. just got it at victorville.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2009, 07:16 AM~15776431
> *ohh man, i want that benz and lex!
> *


hey i want the benz :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i wanna make what my dads should look like :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Fabed up front body jambs, and filled the dash sides in for a more realistic look. Little more work and it should hopefully b in paint soon :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Nov 24 2009, 10:28 PM~15773834
> *dang hocknberry... you should have done detail like that dash on mt
> *


i actually did, just didnt post good enough pics i guess? oh well, ill keep in mind 4 next time1


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 25 2009, 06:37 PM~15782268
> *Fabed up front body jambs, and filled the dash sides in for a more realistic look. Little more work and it should hopefully b in paint soon  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


this is comin along nice bro! any ideas 4 paint yet? i like my paint, just looks to plain to me though, i know im goin 4 a quick build here, but im still tossin around some ideas for side graphics?! any way... keep it up, should be a good 1


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2009, 05:54 PM~15782498
> *this is comin along nice bro! any ideas 4 paint yet? i like my paint, just looks to plain to me though, i know im goin 4 a quick build here, but im still tossin around some ideas for side graphics?! any way... keep it up, should be a good 1
> *


Yea bro the body and glassed interior are going to b metallic red wit a clear red on top, and cleared. Wheels will b black wit chrome lip :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

More progress.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 25 2009, 07:09 PM~15782682
> *More progress.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the wing, is that from the eclipse kit or supra kit? or.....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Civic coupe.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Everyones rides looking good.

Some progress pics on the motor. Jus gonna b clean and simple. Didnt want everything chrome so I threw in some aluminum, steel, and flat black paints to mix things up. some red will b thrown on to other motor pieces too. MOre later :biggrin: 
























Comments welcomed as always


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

everyones rides lookin good,wish i could work on mine


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well finally got some color on it. This is jus the first step. I mist coated 4 coats of metallic red on everything pictured. I ran out of paint and will get some more this weekend and spray bout 2-3 heavier coats, followed by clear red, then clear :biggrin: .....More later
























Engine compartment will be detail painted, not everything will b red









Comments welcome


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Interior for the Beretta, dash is drying then I gotta clear it. It's paint matched to the body.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

came out nice!! maybe i should ship my accord wagon to u 4 some paint work! i dont think its gonna happen here in the colorado cold :angry: i still have to clear the civic hatch! at least i got some paint down on that one :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work Grim :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 26 2009, 09:36 PM~15793274
> *came out nice!! maybe i should ship my accord wagon to u 4 some paint work! i dont think its gonna happen here in the colorado cold  :angry:  i still have to clear the civic hatch! at least i got some paint down on that one  :uh:
> *


It's cold here too, don't stop me from paintin, just set the paint in a bowl of warm water for a few minutes before you spray it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 26 2009, 09:37 PM~15793284
> *Nice work Grim  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, it's ALMOST done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The beretta is turning out really clean James!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 09:40 PM~15793313
> *The beretta is turning out really clean James!
> *


Thanks.........I still don't stand a chance against you and the other guys, but at least I'm buildin somethin. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 06:41 PM~15793320
> *Thanks.........I still don't stand a chance against you and the other guys, but at least I'm buildin somethin.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats all that matters bro :biggrin: ...U do do some Killer work bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 26 2009, 09:43 PM~15793331
> *Thats all that matters bro  :biggrin:  ...U do do some Killer work bro
> *


My paint jobs still need some work, and I really need to try cuttin somethin up one of these days. Ever since I picked up that cheap ass airbrush my paint is much better than it used to be, but I need to start wetsandin and shit. I'm happy with how my builds come out right now though, but I learn somethin new every day from ALMOST everyone on here. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2. James, you do some clean ass work bro. Its all in fun with this build off.
Wes, the paint looks killer bro. Damn, your interior came out smooth too.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks good Grim, nice color. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, just popped it in the car, looks DAMN GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

All I gotta do is finish up the engine and do final assembly.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude, thats fuckin nice bro. You did good on the trim too!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

your build is looking sick grimreaper. cant wait to see what it looks like all put together :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work fellas.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 27 2009, 12:29 AM~15794681
> *Dude, thats fuckin nice bro. You did good on the trim too!
> *


Thanks bro. I'm callin this one DONE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you work fast. But it came out very clean. The rims set it off along with that wing.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 27 2009, 12:34 AM~15794721
> *Damn, you work fast. But it came out very clean. The rims set it off along with that wing.
> *


Thanks. I busted my ass today after fillin up on turkey. I'll get better pics on Christmas since I'm POSITIVE I'm gettin a cam. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 10:34 PM~15794721
> *Damn, you work fast. But it came out very clean. The rims set it off along with that wing.
> *


X2, i put up a response and next thing you know its built! lol. that car looks hella sick grimreaper. nice job on it :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 27 2009, 12:36 AM~15794747
> *X2, i put up a response  and next thing you know its built! lol. that car looks hella sick grimreaper. nice job on it :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. It looks ALOT better in person. You'll see it better on X-mas when I get better pics.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 10:38 PM~15794767
> *Thanks. It looks ALOT better in person. You'll see it better on X-mas when I get better pics.
> *


allright, one more thing to look foward to on christmas!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 27 2009, 12:29 AM~15794681
> *Dude, thats fuckin nice bro. You did good on the trim too!
> *


By the way, as for trim, I use the Testors paint markers, it works PERFECT.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Nov 26 2009, 06:50 PM~15793393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks James :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Went to Pegasus to get some more paint....and picked up a few more goodies for the eclipse :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








Also my package arrived today wit some more things for the eclipse :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:  








NOt everything will b going into it though

Putting some heavier coats on today so it should b ready to polish out in a couple days. Il hav some update pics tonite


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 27 2009, 06:04 PM~15799231
> *Went to Pegasus to get some more paint....and picked up a few more goodies for the eclipse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





Somebodys about to have fun !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 27 2009, 04:04 PM~15799665
> *Somebodys about to have fun !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Haha u kno it bro :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 27 2009, 06:04 PM~15799231
> *Went to Pegasus to get some more paint....and picked up a few more goodies for the eclipse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn..i touched mine, was waiting on my 6 cell battery to charge up for my T-MAXX. Did yet another mod to the exterior. Its gonna run a set of cuistom lights up front, everything else as far as headlight is SHAVED!!.

Ill try & get pics up tonight.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Some outside shots of the base coat. Finished it and will let it cure for a couple days b4 I polish it. Also painted the wheels metallic black, and those will b cleared tomorroe :biggrin: 

























Comments welcome


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 27 2009, 09:11 PM~15800757
> *Some outside shots of the base coat. Finished it  and will let it cure for a couple days b4 I polish it. Also painted the wheels metallic black, and those will b cleared tomorroe  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 27 2009, 07:11 PM~15800757
> *Some outside shots of the base coat. Finished it  and will let it cure for a couple days b4 I polish it. Also painted the wheels metallic black, and those will b cleared tomorroe  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, i like the wheels too! they come with the kit?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Nov 27 2009, 06:13 PM~15800778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No bro, they are aoshima Racing hart CRs :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

wes what color is that


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 27 2009, 06:53 PM~15801177
> *wes what color is that
> *


Tamiya Metallic red, TS-18


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 27 2009, 07:11 PM~15801359
> *looks good
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the Carbon-Fiber hood done after the 4th try :uh:. Once it dries I will cut the excess away from the bak and cut the whole for the scoop


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THATS GONNA BE A BAD ASS ECLIPSE THERE WES. EXCELLENT WORK MAN..!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 27 2009, 08:21 PM~15802003
> *THATS GONNA BE A BAD ASS ECLIPSE THERE WES. EXCELLENT WORK MAN..!
> *


Thanks bro really appreciate it


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

showoff lol great job wes ur farther along then me


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 27 2009, 11:17 PM~15801951
> *Got the Carbon-Fiber hood done after the 4th try  :uh:. Once it dries I will cut the excess away from the bak and cut the whole for the scoop
> 
> 
> ...


That carbon fiber looks good, I gotta get me some of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 27 2009, 08:36 PM~15802174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really works good.....jus make sure u hav setting solution


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i know vaction time


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 27 2009, 08:51 PM~15802327
> *i know vaction time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im sure as fuck glad im in a club with ya, so i dont have to build against you all the fuckin time... :biggrin: j/k. cars lookin damn good man! Im still doin body mods--havent picked up the paint yet :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 28 2009, 10:46 AM~15805609
> *im sure as fuck glad im in a club with ya, so i dont have to build against you all the fuckin time... :biggrin:  j/k.  cars lookin damn good man!  Im still doin body mods--havent picked up the paint yet :0
> *


Haha thanks slammed


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

speakin of mods..i got some pics

the tubes where the lights are, will be pulled out (have been already), im using it so i dont fill up my hole with putty while in doin my body work. I refilled the low spots & might need a 3rd coat for imperfections.

















cut down the rear decklid..much smoother lookin
















my first time totally wiring up a 4 cyl.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats crazy looking bro, looks goods though


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

once i get it smoothed out, it'll look a ton better


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 28 2009, 03:23 PM~15807061
> *Thats crazy looking bro, looks goods though
> *


X2


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im late on showin my entry. been soo fuckin busy lately! :0 

so heres it is. im takin the drivetrain from the c5-R and puttin it into the supra....or at least tryin to :biggrin: 









heres the engine so far. hoping to be able to find some time for myself to finish this build in time









**also if anybody has a chassis from the supra kit that theyre not using, hit me up A.S.A.P. i screwed up on mine :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 28 2009, 04:20 PM~15807050
> *speakin of mods..i got some pics
> 
> the tubes where the lights are, will be pulled out (have been already), im using it so i dont fill up my hole with putty while in doin my body work.  I refilled the low spots & might need a 3rd coat for imperfections.
> ...


ur civic is roastin mine!! lookin damn good! i was lookin at mine and just decided it was 2 plain, so off the the pattern factory! :biggrin: i almost wanna slice up the wagon, but ill never finish in time, so ill save her for later... cant wait 2 see more pics!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jesus, you fuckers are killin it in here with the bad ass builds.
Sick work on all the rides homies!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 PM~15809815
> *Jesus, you fuckers are killin it in here with the bad ass builds.
> Sick work on all the rides homies!!
> *


X2
All the builds are turning out killa.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 28 2009, 10:35 PM~15809860
> *X2
> All the builds are turning out killa.
> *


X3!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the wheels done. Metallic black wit clear, and aluminum center bolt, chrome lip. Started the clear red mist coats today, but ran out of daylight to finish so il hav pics tomorroe.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well after seeing the more detailed builds going on, i just couldnt let a single color base fly, so i threw down some patterns in the bathroom that i taped off! LOL needless to say they wife was pissed, but its all for the hobby right! :biggrin: 








painted some blue on the wheels, im thinking of painting the inner wheel blue, what cha all think?








a shot of it taped off ready for paint
















tape pulled off, just need to stripe and clear it! now off for the suspention, im going for a body drop!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 29 2009, 08:55 PM~15815413
> *well after seeing the more detailed builds going on, i just couldnt let a single color base fly, so i threw down some patterns in the bathroom that i taped off! LOL needless to say they wife was pissed, but its all for the hobby right!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 29 2009, 05:55 PM~15815413
> *well after seeing the more detailed builds going on, i just couldnt let a single color base fly, so i threw down some patterns in the bathroom that i taped off! LOL needless to say they wife was pissed, but its all for the hobby right!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NIce job on the paint bro, like the color combo


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, not bad on the body--and good luck with the bodydrop (think really small rims when ya do) :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Came out sick Hock


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Got the clear red coats done, and its already coming out badass :biggrin: , even b4 clear. Now its back to letting it cure and picking up again on it in a couple days. Gotta get more clear anyways lol. Hope U can c a difference :biggrin: :0 

























Shot of the interior









Comments :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 30 2009, 06:57 PM~15824925
> *Got the clear red coats done, and its already coming out badass  :biggrin: , even b4 clear. Now its back to letting it cure and picking up again on it in a couple days. Gotta get more clear anyways lol. Hope U can c a difference  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


There is definatly a difference. Looks badass.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2009, 04:17 PM~15825103
> *There is definatly a difference. Looks badass.
> *


Thnks grim. Its my second time using clear red over a metallic. I cant wait til I put the clear over it


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Wes.
Hock,The civic is turnin out really well.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 30 2009, 04:57 PM~15824925
> *Got the clear red coats done, and its already coming out badass  :biggrin: , even b4 clear. Now its back to letting it cure and picking up again on it in a couple days. Gotta get more clear anyways lol. Hope U can c a difference  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


wow! that clear really made it come out nice! it can be kinda hard sometimes with red paint! looks good man!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 29 2009, 09:40 PM~15817382
> *yeah, not bad on the body--and good luck with the bodydrop (think really small rims when ya do) :0  :0
> *


im using the stock integra wheels just painted blue/white, they tuck pretty good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, either those or hilux rims will work  ive got a civic thats BD'd on civic rims, just havent finished it up (lost big interest in it) :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2009, 08:28 PM~15827322
> *yeap, either those or hilux rims will work   ive got a civic thats BD'd on civic rims, just havent finished it up (lost big interest in it) :angry:
> *


pics?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

suicidal tendencies is the name in this one

































pretty everything u can think of has been done to this car in body mods, and it still a WIP :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Still looks bad ass!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

EVERYONES RIDES LOOKIN GOOD,AS SOON AS I GET MY DOORS DONE ILL POST PROGRESS PICS


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 30 2009, 06:15 PM~15825744
> *Lookin good Wes.
> Hock,The civic is turnin out really well.
> *


thanks bro, im tryin to keep up with my "simple clean build" with the bad ass shit thats goin down here! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2009, 08:38 PM~15827474
> *suicidal tendencies is the name in this one
> 
> 
> ...


you lost interest?! WTF?! lets talk tradin or somthin?! i could do a lil somthin somthin?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 30 2009, 07:57 PM~15824925
> *Got the clear red coats done, and its already coming out badass  :biggrin: , even b4 clear. Now its back to letting it cure and picking up again on it in a couple days. Gotta get more clear anyways lol. Hope U can c a difference  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...





the interior is sick as hell bro, and im a sucker for red, so its lookin bad azz from here bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if i was to build, simple & clean that would take me twice as long as a custom built one does!! Seriously!! Build at your level, cant complain--its the best you've done--so dont cut yourself short.

"sides, when ya start pullin out big mods, then your in a class of assholes!! lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2009, 09:25 PM~15828141
> *you lost interest?! WTF?! lets talk tradin or somthin?! i could do a lil somthin somthin?!
> *



oh really..such as?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Nov 30 2009, 05:15 PM~15825744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, It looks a 1000 times better in person


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

send it to me when ur done with it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 30 2009, 09:37 PM~15829133
> *send it to me when ur done with it
> *


haha :nono: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lets see more done. :biggrin: 

I may not win the build off, but being the only one done at the moment.......im winning right now. Lol.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 02:58 AM~15830606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I finished mine last week. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im back again.
Added some hood scoops on here. 
Gonna drill some holes in the front of the hood for hood pins.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got the front end lookin bullet proof, it needs a lil TLC up front & it'll be done. the rearend is done except for the exhaust setup.

































it'll be riding at this height btw.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 07:54 PM~15852262
> *got the front end lookin bullet proof, it needs a lil TLC up front & it'll be done.  the rearend is done except for the exhaust setup.
> 
> 
> ...


comin out nice! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 07:54 PM~15852262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks mad. Lol.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

james i see a t-bird in the background lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 30 2009, 06:15 PM~15825744
> *Lookin good Wes.
> Hock,The civic is turnin out really well.
> *


thanks bro, i gotta get crackin though! it's close!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2009, 12:58 AM~15830606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hear that! gotta get goin! whats the cut off, the 16th?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 2 2009, 07:48 PM~15853179
> *james i see a t-bird in the background lol
> *


Yea, it came in the mail today
so I was playin around with it and mounted the mags to some 5.20's


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2009, 06:54 PM~15852259
> *Im back again.
> Added some hood scoops on here.
> Gonna drill some holes in the front of the hood for hood pins.
> ...


Scoopes look good bro, gives it an aggressive look


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i remember seeing and have a pic of a yellow civic from a show gone by in lebanon TN, had the entire black widow kit, including ^^ those hood scoops, and the hood opened like scissors....car was ahead of its time 8 years ago..lol!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas
I appreciate it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2009, 09:54 PM~15852259
> *Im back again.
> Added some hood scoops on here.
> Gonna drill some holes in the front of the hood for hood pins.
> ...


Lookin good J. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks James!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2009, 08:48 PM~15853174
> *it looks mad. Lol.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i did say yellow civic right :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 11:54 PM~15854360
> *i did say yellow civic right :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That is fuckin sweet.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

should've seen this eathquakeing machine...forget how much wattage he was pushing but he was flexing the sheet metal on top a good 6-7 inches with the volume on 3. He was pushing 2 12"s & 2 8"s..lol. it felt just like a damn quake for 5 feet around this jeep no kidding!!









same show :0

oh and if anyones actually kept up with minitruckin mag's, you'll know EXACTLY the name and what color this truck is now!









this was before it became a multiple feature truck


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THat is sick
I like that Civic and the former 
green Nissan


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe a random post and a stupid question to ask but can someone send me detailed instructions on how to make a turbo that actually looks real.BTW there are some bad ass builds in here good work guys keep it up


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 2 2009, 10:10 PM~15854603
> *maybe a random post and a stupid question to ask but can someone send me detailed instructions on how to make a turbo that actually looks real.BTW there are some bad ass builds in here good work guys keep it up
> *



id like to know the same thing, but i have an idea. Im gonna have to build two for my 1/16th nomad build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 09:15 PM~15854683
> *id like to know the same thing, but i have an idea. Im gonna have to build two for my 1/16th nomad build
> *


Solder??? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2009, 01:16 AM~15854705
> *Solder??? :dunno:
> *




yup and alum tube


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2009, 09:20 PM~15854765
> *yup and alum tube
> *


Thanks. Now I know as well.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm...might get that to work, plus some other added on stuff


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 06:54 PM~15852262
> *got the front end lookin bullet proof, it needs a lil TLC up front & it'll be done.  the rearend is done except for the exhaust setup.
> 
> 
> ...


this one is badass fuck great job on the mods sonoma cant wait till put sum paint this


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15854458
> *should've seen this eathquakeing machine...forget how much wattage he was pushing but he was flexing the sheet metal on top a good 6-7 inches with the volume on 3.  He was pushing 2 12"s & 2 8"s..lol.  it felt just like a damn quake for 5 feet around this jeep no kidding!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: VIDEO??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 09:00 PM~15854458
> *
> oh and if anyones actually kept up with minitruckin mag's, you'll know EXACTLY the name and what color this truck is now!
> 
> ...


I kno exactly what truck this is, or rather what it looks like now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

AWESOME WORK ON THE TUNERS FELLAS.

THE END DATE IS ON DEC 31ST RIGHT..?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 3 2009, 03:28 PM~15861336
> *I kno exactly what truck this is, or rather what it looks like now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i figured you might...funny thing is, why would ya go from having a super badass color for a minitruckin feature and then paint the fuckin thing black? :uh: in any case, badass ride, then & now.

Might have paint on mine by the weekend, part of my interior was painted when i took those shots. Ive got a custom mix of fuzzy fur i made up for the seats & floor to break it up on just one color. And the mustang dash IS IN!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 3 2009, 03:22 PM~15861271
> *:cheesy: VIDEO??
> *



not sure if there is or not...may check youtube inder slammin & jammin SPL competiton or something.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2009, 06:59 PM~15864318
> *i figured you might...funny thing is, why would ya go from having a super badass color for a minitruckin feature and then  paint the fuckin thing black? :uh:  in any case, badass ride, then & now.
> 
> Might have paint on mine by the weekend, part of my interior was painted when i took those shots.  Ive got a custom mix of fuzzy fur i made up for the seats & floor to break it up on just one color.  And the mustang dash IS IN!
> *


Unless Im mistaken bro, wasnt it repainted copper color, Unless it was repainted for a third time


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it WAS copper..check the newest minitruckin mag that i know you have...lol and its on page 22, hole in hood, same wheels...its BLACK! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 11:00 PM~15854458
> *
> 
> oh and if anyones actually kept up with minitruckin mag's, you'll know EXACTLY the name and what color this truck is now!
> ...


i hate that malibu wagon in the backgroud. fucker beat me out for 3rd in our class at spring bash. car looked like sum1 had left the windows down and mowed the yard next to the car..... :angry:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2009, 07:18 PM~15864568
> *it WAS copper..check the newest minitruckin mag that i know you have...lol  and its on page 22, hole in hood, same wheels...its BLACK! :biggrin:
> *


Ah ok, I been so busy wit skool I havent had tyme to look at it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 09:54 PM~15854360
> *i did say yellow civic right :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol, thats funny i got almost that exact car in my garage!


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

cool civic


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Civic looks good, but that truck looks even better.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, more pics of the truck. :biggrin:


----------



## DavisKuztomz (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 4 2009, 09:43 AM~15869577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 More pix plz


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME PAINT ON THE RX7 FINELY :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 4 2009, 12:56 PM~15872118
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON THE RX7 FINELY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE CHRIS. THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION TO GET BACK TO BUILDIN MINES.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 4 2009, 12:56 PM~15872118
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON THE RX7 FINELY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. Im getting the clear on mine today :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 4 2009, 12:56 PM~15872118
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON THE RX7 FINELY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


nice color chris  i likes it :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 4 2009, 09:43 AM~15869577
> *Civic looks good, but that truck looks even better.
> *


i agree! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 4 2009, 09:45 AM~15869601
> *Yeah, more pics of the truck.  :biggrin:
> *


i'll look for em, but i dont want to whore up the build thread much more, i need to finish my hatch already!! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

who are we talkin about with a truck?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2009, 10:14 PM~15875799
> *who are we talkin about with a truck?
> *


Hock.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 4 2009, 05:25 PM~15874121
> *nice color chris   i likes it :biggrin:
> *


Gracias


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 4 2009, 01:56 PM~15872118
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON THE RX7 FINELY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


came out nice bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got a little work in on the hatch! no clear or pin yet, but a mock up with the body drop about done! :uh:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 4 2009, 09:38 PM~15877140
> *got a little work in on the hatch! no clear or pin yet, but a mock up with the body drop about done!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


God dam that looks sick bro. Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 4 2009, 10:44 PM~15877201
> *God dam that looks sick bro. Nice work  :biggrin:
> *


hey! watch ur fuckin mouth!! :biggrin: what do u think about me painting the inside lip of the wheel the same baby blue since nobody wants to answer?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT FUCKER IS SICK HOCK!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 4 2009, 10:54 PM~15877312
> *THAT FUCKER IS SICK HOCK!!!
> *


M.T. GRAFFITTI "only a mini trucker would" :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yup. thats true


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

hey hocknberry, i say paint it. i say paint it black, but that would be dumb, 3 color wheels......... fuck, i would though


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 4 2009, 09:52 PM~15877298
> *hey! watch ur fuckin mouth!!  :biggrin: what do u think about me painting the inside lip of the wheel the same baby blue since nobody wants to answer?
> *



Yea yea lol. I say leave it but then again it would look sick :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a small amount done on the engine. 
Goin by this photo








What I have so far which aint much.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD COUSIN!! KEEP IT UP


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Cous!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 4 2009, 01:56 PM~15872118
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON THE RX7 FINELY  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 5 2009, 08:38 AM~15879356
> *Looks sick bro
> *


Thanks dawg!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

nice work


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 5 2009, 12:23 AM~15878390
> *Got a small amount done on the engine.
> Goin by this photo
> 
> ...


Nice work so far bro


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

X2....!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Im tryin with this. I may not finish on time, but I will try and make this fucker look really good.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 5 2009, 01:23 AM~15878390
> *Got a small amount done on the engine.
> Goin by this photo
> 
> ...


u build the turbo or where'd it come from? looks sratch built, got any pics of how too if it is?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 4 2009, 11:21 PM~15877515
> *Yea yea lol. I say leave it but then again it would look sick  :biggrin:
> *


maybe ill try it out on a spare wheel, i think it would turn out right, but then again ive had great pics in my head, to then do the work and frown! maybe ill leave em, besides i still have to finish this thing already! BTW everyones rides are comin along nice!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2009, 08:48 PM~15884783
> *maybe ill try it out on a spare wheel, i think it would turn out right, but then again ive had great pics in my head, to then do the work and frown! maybe ill leave em, besides i still have to finish this thing already! BTW everyones rides are comin along nice!!
> *


Yea that would b your best bet to do a test wheel. But I think it looks badass the way they are now :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im out of this build off.not going to make the deadline.....sorry homiez!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 5 2009, 10:08 PM~15885472
> *im out of this build off.not going to make the deadline.....sorry homiez!
> *


Dam bro sorry to here that


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 5 2009, 11:08 PM~15885472
> *im out of this build off.not going to make the deadline.....sorry homiez!
> *


really?! that sucks?! got pics of where ur at now? the dead line is dec 30th right? or sooner?! if so i may be in the same boat! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill be really close, i did a fiberglass box ( like the how-to) last night, and gotta sand it out before it paint it. Im close to having paint on it, just minor bodywork before i lay out the ideas in my head to the body

hock, i did a hatchback that was dark blue metallic, with holographic flake on top & did the wheels white with a blue lip...it looked damn good IMO--and no, i dont have pics..its in my showcase tho.


----------



## texicanz (Dec 2, 2009)

my first import build i know its not the best but i just wanted to share it with ya


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texicanz_@Dec 6 2009, 03:34 PM~15889938
> *my first import build i know its not the best but i just wanted to share it with ya
> 
> 
> ...


good shit right there! but this is a build off thread homie, put ur pics in a finished thread or somthin?! nice build though!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 5 2009, 10:08 PM~15885472
> *im out of this build off.not going to make the deadline.....sorry homiez!
> *


Mark. Dont sweat it. You got til the end of the month bro. Just get what you can done. Dont stop workin on it because you wont make the deadline. I got a 50/50 shot on whether I finish or not, but I aint stoppin til Im done regardless if I win or not or finish on time or not.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2009, 08:37 PM~15893710
> *Mark. Dont sweat it. You got til the end of the month bro. Just get what you can done. Dont stop workin on it because you wont make the deadline. I got a 50/50 shot on whether I finish or not, but I aint stoppin til Im done regardless if I win or not or finish on time or not.
> *


X2 well said


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

mine is in mud, and waiting for the resin engine for it!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my hatch has got paint on it, just the lower color. I gotta shoot the second color tomorrow & then clear it. I shot the second color on the hood + clear & damn what a fucking color! No pics til i get it laid out & finished :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2009, 08:49 PM~15906243
> *my hatch has got paint on it, just the lower color.  I gotta shoot the second color tomorrow & then clear it.  I shot the second color on the hood + clear & damn what a fucking color!  No pics til i get it laid out & finished :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thats it, no more posting words for you......PICTURES ONLY...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Wants to hear about what you are doing.....we wanna see it.... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

but..but..fine fuckers. Im gone to get pics :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

batteries died as i went to do this--but since your MCBA familia...sure!

you get two and they dont show nearly how deep this color really is, and ive just liad the first coat of clear, ive got a few more to go + another color, which i couldnt get pictured.

The color pictured is Viper GTS blue pearl with model master high gloss clear

















now that i have the color somewhat laid down, i gotta make a good 2-tone line somewhere


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You just didn't want us to see that you had your nails done...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just think of how many cars you could paint that color if you didn't spray the majority of it on your hand....

Color looks good though...I'll be watching out for this one...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

when your single, you can pass the time picking the paint off or say fuck it. 
I get into my work, i dont have time to get all prissied up in gloves and all that--im a house painter by trade, ya think it bothers me? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Aight jus to prove Im still in this, here's some teaser mock pic. Ride height will b slightly higher, and I will b wet sandin it on Weds, but for now enjoy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 7 2009, 09:14 PM~15907602
> *lookin good wes
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn wes that clipse is lookin good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15907616
> *damn wes that clipse is lookin good
> *


Thanks Mark :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Eclipse looks killer bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMMNNN!!!!!! 
Wes and Brian, both those rides look killer!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Dec 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15907653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt I tell ya bro lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea you did


----------



## DavisKuztomz (Dec 3, 2009)

Will a F&F Supra work?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 8 2009, 03:30 AM~15910137
> *Will a F&F Supra work?
> *


Yeah, it'll work, but you only have until the 30th to have it finished by. If you think you can finish in under 2 weeks, then ya, you can get down :biggrin:


----------



## DavisKuztomz (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2009, 11:01 AM~15912105
> *Yeah, it'll work, but you only have until the 30th to have it finished by. If you think you can finish in under 2 weeks, then ya, you can get down :biggrin:
> *


idk if i can have it finished by then....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Its up to you bro. I dont know if I can finish in 2 weeks , but I damn sure will try.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2009, 09:43 PM~15907121
> *batteries died as i went to do this--but since your MCBA familia...sure!
> 
> you get two and they dont show nearly how deep this color really is, and ive just liad the first coat of clear, ive got a few more to go + another color, which i couldnt get pictured.
> ...


nice color, its lookin good!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 7 2009, 10:12 PM~15907577
> *Aight jus to prove Im still in this, here's some teaser mock pic. Ride height will b slightly higher, and I will b wet sandin it on Weds, but for now enjoy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit man!!! that is lookin awsome!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's my latest up date, not much, got the window trim done 
















i employed 1 of my little ones to start shakin up some clear


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 8 2009, 06:32 PM~15917904
> *holy shit man!!! that is lookin awsome!
> *


Thanks bro, urs is looking sick too


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i added a second flavor to mine tonight, then accidentally bumped the top, so i gotta wait til it dries & repair that spot--good thing its not in the blue--id have to redo the entire damn car otherwise.

Wheels are getting painted the color shown above.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

All the tuners are lookin good homies.
Hock,I employ my little one to do the same,paintand clear.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

man everyone is doin a killer job...wish i had a kit for this build off but maybe there will be another one again some time...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i laid down the paint last night, bumped the top and rear upper deckwing (silver color), and im not happy with this overall paintjob, though it shines like am mofo!
Ill probably be putting a color between the blue & silver as a breaker--but not sure yet of what.
























\

Still workin on the sub box..what a real pain in the ass!
And ill be glad to be done with it!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good slammed. So i polished out the paint on on the body and the interior. This is the result. now I can start assemblig :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That thing has got some SHINE. Looks damn good.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 9 2009, 07:46 PM~15931533
> *That thing has got some SHINE. Looks damn good.
> *


Thanks Grim, I still have to wax it LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

If you wax it I'm gonna go blind. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 9 2009, 07:49 PM~15931596
> *If you wax it I'm gonna go blind.  :biggrin:
> *


  Thats the plan lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2009, 03:30 PM~15927637
> *i laid down the paint last night, bumped the top and rear upper deckwing (silver color), and im not happy with this overall paintjob, though it shines like am mofo!
> Ill probably be putting a color between the blue & silver as a breaker--but not sure yet of what.
> 
> ...


lookin good bro!! i like it with the wheel color match!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 9 2009, 08:45 PM~15931515
> *Looks good slammed. So i polished out the paint on on the body and the interior. This is the result. now I can start assemblig  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that is top notch right there! came out lookin great!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

all of them are lookin good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 9 2009, 08:09 PM~15931949
> *that is top notch right there! came out lookin great!!
> *


Thanks hock I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont get it, i cant get my sub box to even get close to being *slick*...im bout to give up on this fucker altogether! RRRR Plus for the next week its gonna be too damn cold to do anything for it--so it may be literally done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 9 2009, 07:45 PM~15931515
> *Looks good slammed. So i polished out the paint on on the body and the interior. This is the result. now I can start assemblig  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work bro!!! Bad ass shine you got there!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2009, 05:51 PM~15941376
> *Nice work bro!!! Bad ass shine you got there!!
> *


Thanks James, Il hav some progress pics later


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok well after having problems with my own sub enclosure, and splitting my thumb open n 2 places i decided to call it a night. I wont hav updates til tomorrow now :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Finally got around to foiling. 










breaks up all that blue alittle.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i have one import too, but not been done so much


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2009, 06:28 PM~15939377
> *i dont get it, i cant get my sub box to even get close to being *slick*...im bout to give up on this fucker altogether! RRRR  Plus for the next week its gonna be too damn cold to do anything for it--so it may be literally done.
> *






GOOD ATTITUDE


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

everybody's build are looking good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2009, 03:28 PM~15939377
> *i dont get it, i cant get my sub box to even get close to being *slick*...im bout to give up on this fucker altogether! RRRR  Plus for the next week its gonna be too damn cold to do anything for it--so it may be literally done.
> *


lol don't give yet, u still got some time!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 11 2009, 04:35 AM~15946014
> *i have one import too, but not been done so much
> 
> 
> ...


looks like to many beers instead of building LOL, its all good, i do it to! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I GOT SOME MORE DONE TO IT.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

EVERYONES BUILDS ARE LOOKING GREAT. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice ass builds! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2009, 06:59 AM~15946312
> *GOOD ATTITUDE
> *



wtf your deal dude?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 11 2009, 11:43 PM~15956368
> *I GOT SOME MORE DONE TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...


dam this is looking badass. decals give it that realistic look.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 11 2009, 04:35 AM~15946014
> *i have one import too, but not been done so much
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get this kit


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2009, 07:29 PM~15953691
> *lol don't give yet, u still got some time!
> *


yeah i know, im still working with it, its getting pretty smooth the more putty i add ot it. it might be a 20 lb brick in the ass end when im done lol. Still pissed at the paint job, but its alright. gotta get a new polishing kit sometime soon, so some of the imperfections will be gone :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2009, 09:41 PM~15963775
> *yeah i know, im still working with it, its getting pretty smooth the more putty i add ot it. it might be a 20 lb brick in the ass end when im done lol.  Still pissed at the paint job, but its alright.  gotta get a new polishing kit sometime soon, so some of the imperfections will be gone :biggrin:
> *


paint looks good bro! and if it has 2 much weight, it'll be body dropped! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, yeah true.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

finaly got some work done, ill have progress pics soon , im still using my phone so still apalogize for the big pics,


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Finally hav more progress pics. interior is almost done, just hav to add the 3rd sub, shifter, and mayb a nitrus bottle :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

got the pic size finaly good lookin out for looking at these big ass pics


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 13 2009, 03:24 PM~15968305
> *Finally hav more progress pics. interior is almost done, just hav to add the 3rd sub, shifter, and mayb a nitrus bottle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I need to get me some of those subs.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 13 2009, 12:26 PM~15968327
> *:thumbsup: I need to get me some of those subs.
> *


There good bro, i had a hard tyme getting them to lay flat against the enclosure :uh:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

them subs r resin right wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 13 2009, 12:34 PM~15968406
> *them subs r resin right wes
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 13 2009, 03:33 PM~15968392
> *There good bro, i had a hard tyme getting them to lay flat against the enclosure  :uh:
> *


That's the good thing about resin...............sand and shape.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

dam i did it again, this is my last time


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 13 2009, 12:36 PM~15968418
> *That's the good thing about resin...............sand and shape.
> *


yea but still lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Wes!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 13 2009, 12:24 PM~15967947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car came out nice bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 13 2009, 01:24 PM~15968305
> *Finally hav more progress pics. interior is almost done, just hav to add the 3rd sub, shifter, and mayb a nitrus bottle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir!! this is comin out bad ass!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

:biggrin: thanks!! Im tryin mang


----------



## 4real (Apr 1, 2008)

just started my 2nd build still lots of work to do hope you guys dont mind if i jump in the build off


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 13 2009, 07:27 PM~15971193
> *:biggrin: thanks!! Im tryin mang
> *


which wheel u gonna use, the front or back wheel? hard to choose, but i think the front wheel would work?!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4real_@Dec 13 2009, 09:30 PM~15971227
> *just started my 2nd build still lots of work to do hope you guys dont mind if i jump in the build off
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you build fast, the end date is 2 1/2 weeks away. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

no prob bro!! hope u got a few days ur not doin anything so u can kill ur build quick?! nice start!! i like the toyota wheels on the civy! they fit good, now go build!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

trouble in my corner, one of my lenses for my tail lights are gone :uh: , plus part of the tail light lense itself has come loose flaking part of the paint & putty out :uh: 
its back in the box for now, i cant touch it. Dont call me out, be dont consider me a contender.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 08:00 PM~15971596
> *trouble in my corner, one of my lenses for my tail lights are gone :uh: , plus part of the tail light lense itself has come loose flaking part of the paint & putty out :uh:
> its back in the box for now, i cant touch it.  Dont call me out, be dont consider me a contender.
> *


thats sucks cuz that is one hell of a part 2 try 2 make! i agree, put it in the box so u dont smash it with the 1st hammer u see!


----------



## 4real (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Dec 13 2009, 07:38 PM~15971319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dude im going for that mini truckin/euro look :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 13 2009, 08:31 PM~15971980
> *thats sucks cuz that is one hell of a part 2 try 2 make! i agree, put it in the box so u dont smash it with the 1st hammer u see!
> *


yeap, exactly the point. i got my transgressions out on something much wilder. :0 :0 check a dynasty post near you :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 13 2009, 01:43 PM~15968908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I appreciate it


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Ima use the front blacks with the blue rims cuz im missin two of the deep dishes, ima finish the turbo piping, wet sanding and the black around the wndows, I should be done soon , but yeah very hard to choose still lol




> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 13 2009, 07:31 PM~15971232
> *which wheel u gonna use, the front or back wheel? hard to choose, but i think the front wheel would work?!
> *


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

well heres a couple teaser pics. got the interior done and mounted, but had a hell of a tyme getting the wheels on. cant go any lower,plus there almost touching :biggrin: Will probably hav it done within the next couple days, I hav finals this week so not alot of tyme. But for now enjoy these


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15980946
> *well heres a couple teaser pics. got the interior done and mounted, but had a hell of a tyme getting the wheels on. cant go any lower,plus there almost touching  :biggrin: Will probably hav it done within the next couple days, I hav finals this week so not alot of tyme. But for now enjoy these
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 14 2009, 05:31 PM~15981088
> *:0
> *


Haha thanks grim :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks badass but it needs a lower profile tire, to me they just seem to big.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 14 2009, 05:37 PM~15981143
> *Looks badass but it needs a lower profile tire, to me they just seem to big.
> *


I thought about it, but since I cant lower any more without major work they look ok. I dont think I hav any other tires that will fit this style rim anyway lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You're probably right, with a smaller tire they wouldn't fill out the wheel wells.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 14 2009, 05:51 PM~15981307
> *You're probably right, with a smaller tire they wouldn't fill out the wheel wells.
> *


Yea woulda been sick slammed on the ground but I didnt have the tyme to do it, I hav to hav it done by this weekend


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 14 2009, 06:21 PM~15980946
> *well heres a couple teaser pics. got the interior done and mounted, but had a hell of a tyme getting the wheels on. cant go any lower,plus there almost touching  :biggrin: Will probably hav it done within the next couple days, I hav finals this week so not alot of tyme. But for now enjoy these
> 
> 
> ...


very impressive!! came out nice bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Wes!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Dec 14 2009, 06:12 PM~15981505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnks guys it means alot for all the tyme ive put into it :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

definitely eye kandy wes. looks good from here.

glad i gave up! lol :biggrin: i reaccessed the damage..just not able to do anythign without a dip in the awesome purple pond. Count the skyline civic out. :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2009, 08:06 PM~15982177
> *definitely eye kandy wes.  looks good from here.
> 
> glad i gave up!  lol :biggrin:
> *


what?! r u really throwin on the towel?! FINISH IT!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ read the edit


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2009, 07:06 PM~15982177
> *definitely eye kandy wes.  looks good from here.
> 
> glad i gave up!  lol :biggrin:  i reaccessed the damage..just not able to do anythign without a dip in the awesome purple pond.  Count the skyline civic out. :angry:
> *



Thanks Brian

Sorry to hear bout the civic cuz that was turning out badass. But Ive been there b4 so I kno how frusterating it can b :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its heartbreaking..i may be able to save it from bein dipped, but, the paint job is shit then either way. RRR. yeap, frustrating as fuck!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Just the other racer, I don't know if I can bring another one in the build off but i just would like to post it


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I got it done!!!!! I dont even kno how I was able to pull it off n a month LOL. So here it is. :biggrin: :0 


































































Oh yea is someone gonna make a finished build thread for this contest, mite make judging easier


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Just the other racer, I don't know if I can bring another one in the build off but i just would like to post it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 15 2009, 06:39 PM~15991231
> *Well I got it done!!!!! I dont even kno how I was able to pull it off n a month LOL. So here it is.  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2009, 03:45 PM~15991289
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks grim, its only the 3rd import Ive done


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 15 2009, 06:46 PM~15991305
> *Thanks grim, its only the 3rd import Ive done
> *


Keep buildin em, looks good.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2009, 03:49 PM~15991324
> *Keep buildin em, looks good.
> *


Thanks I got one or 2 more. the next one mite b a D1 drift car


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

dam wes that eclispe is sick son


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 15 2009, 06:39 PM~15991231
> *Well I got it done!!!!! I dont even kno how I was able to pull it off n a month LOL. So here it is.  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET. VERY NICE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Wes finished it. Hell yea. Looks bad ass bro!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Dec 15 2009, 04:31 PM~15991698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha your dam rite I finished it lol, thanks James


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 15 2009, 04:39 PM~15991231
> *Well I got it done!!!!! I dont even kno how I was able to pull it off n a month LOL. So here it is.  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


awsome finish! now off to the lab to get on my civy!!! :uh: thanks 4 the motivation!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 15 2009, 06:38 PM~15992971
> *awsome finish! now off to the lab to get on my civy!!!  :uh: thanks 4 the motivation!
> *


Haha no problem lol, u were waiting for that werent u 

Thanks bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I'M DONE WITH THIS RX7


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2009, 05:45 PM~16031760
> *WELL I'M DONE WITH THIS RX7
> 
> 
> ...


came out nice bro! dammit i need to finish already! im close!! :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

love the rx7


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

im feelin that rx7!! perfect color and inter


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 19 2009, 09:21 PM~16033971
> *im feelin that rx7!! perfect color and inter
> *



X2 NICE JOB CHRIS.

NICE JOB ALSO TO WES. 

HOPEFULLY I CAN FINISH MY CIVIC. AT LEAST ONE OF THEM LOL.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Dec 19 2009, 08:32 PM~16034085
> *X2 NICE JOB CHRIS.
> 
> NICE JOB ALSO TO WES.
> ...


Thanx Matt. 

Chis the RX-7 came out nice bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got alittle something for the eclipse...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh shit al is pullin out the goodies now


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Al, what's that car in the back?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im still fightin the civic... but ill get her done, til then... one of my boys was gonna trash a pugeot rally car, so i grabbed it up! he had started it kinda and im gonna finish it off, along with the civy! got some pics comin! ill get the kids 2 bed and ill post what i've got so far!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 19 2009, 10:32 PM~16034677
> *Al, what's that car in the back?
> *



what car?

just a project


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

DAMN I THINK I SEEN A PINSTRIPED 62 PONTIAC CATALINA HARDTOP. BEFORE IT WAS EDITED. LOL. DONT BE HIDING ANYTHING.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's the puegot rally car build... the body was already sprayed silver, and most of the interior was painted, i just had to put it together, heres some shots of the interior with roll cage and chassis all put together 
































































the body was already sprayed silver with plans of a kandy going over it, but i liked the way it was and said fuck it, this kit has a shit load of decals to make it a rally race car, so this will be a box stock build! i have'nt done a box stock build for years and this kit had the right direction, so i'll stick with it! so off to do decals on the body and hopefully get the damn civy done already!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got all the decal work done on the body! :uh: what a fuckin pain! but its done!
















































did a teaser shot of it body dropped with the OZ wheels








and i fit up the OZ wheels on the civic body drop build, not bad?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dont look bad BD'd either way. Though the fuckin thing looks like its smiling wickedly in the next to last pic....weird!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2009, 08:34 PM~16052407
> *dont look bad BD'd either way.  Though the fuckin thing looks like its smiling wickedly in the next to last pic....weird!
> *


LMFAO!! i didn't even notice that til u brought it up!! good shit! now off to the civic! :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyones doing a great job on this build off....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 22 2009, 06:43 PM~16062645
> *Everyones doing a great job on this build off....
> *


X2 SICK WORK GUYS


----------



## 4real (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's my finished build this is my 2nd build so my skills are not that good yet but hopefully with more projects to come they'll get better


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4real_@Dec 25 2009, 10:10 AM~16086588
> *Here's my finished build this is my 2nd build so my skills are not that good yet but hopefully with more projects to come they'll get better
> 
> 
> ...


not bad homie, needs a lil more mud work in the rear and some good clear, but over all.. not bad!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gotta give em credit, he got farther than i got on mine..lol. Ill finish mine soon.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 25 2009, 08:58 PM~16090501
> *gotta give em credit, he got farther than i got on mine..lol.  Ill finish mine soon.
> *


x2!! he's done and i am still tryin to!! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

finally got a decent day for the final clear coat!! :uh: got the civic striped, just gotta put it together, pics comin up when thats done! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

okay... every one point and laugh at the straggler!! im finally done with the civic!! lol i even finished the peugeot rally car before the civic! :uh: 
here's a close up of the stripe. i only had a blue gel pen left, so it kinda blended in with the blue paint








here's the finished civy


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks pretty damn good hock..well done! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 08:06 PM~16127064
> *looks pretty damn good hock..well done! :biggrin:
> *


garcias sir! i still needed to paint the inside window trim black 2 go with the door trim, but i had a long day at work, dont want to make templates to do it right now, dead line is like a day away, so ill take my finish and run with it!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice bro came out very clean, any motor shots?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 29 2009, 08:47 PM~16127613
> *Nice bro came out very clean, any motor shots?
> *


nah...  both kits are fujimi kits, so u know how the japan kits are! i almost opened the hood, but glad i didnt cuz i barely finished it the way i was giong with it! :uh: if there is another import build off.... the hood will be open!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 29 2009, 07:54 PM~16127700
> *nah...    both kits are fujimi kits, so u know how the japan kits are! i almost opened the hood, but glad i didnt cuz i barely finished it the way i was giong with it!  :uh:  if there is another import build off....  the hood will be open!
> *


Ah yea the good old, pay a whole lot for the kit but no motor deal. I hate those :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah they suck for that one reason, but the hilux is an exception. Its quite easy to build an engine into it. 

Fujimi/aoshima kits are good to stare at from far away if your on a budget.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 08:00 PM~16127770
> *yeah they suck for that one reason, but the hilux is an exception.  Its quite easy to build an engine into it.
> 
> Fujimi/aoshima kits are good to stare at from far away if your on a budget.
> *


True about those hilux kits. I was able to squeeze a sliverado motor into one lol. Im gonna hav ti think of something for the truck buildoff one


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 09:00 PM~16127770
> *yeah they suck for that one reason, but the hilux is an exception.  Its quite easy to build an engine into it.
> 
> Fujimi/aoshima kits are good to stare at from far away if your on a budget.
> *


u can work an engine into any of em really, sometimes just comes down to "do i wanna cut up a $29.99 import kit" and "why the FUCK did i buy this if it has no engine?!" what a dumb ass!! :biggrin: other then a kit made no where else?!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

youll be paying a lot more than 29.99 if they came with engines


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT , PAY ATTENTION. IM GONNA POST A FINISHED THREAD ONLY SO PLEASE PUT YOUR FINISHED PICS IN THAT THREAD ASAP. SO WE CAN GET THIS SHIT DONE AND A VOTE ON LIL. I NEED EVERYONES FINISHED BUILDS IN NO LATER THAN THE FINISH DATE. AND THEN ON THE FIRST, I WILL PUT THE VOTE POLL FOR IT. 
NO UNFINISHED BUILDS IN THE FINISHED THREAD WHATSOEVER. 
THIS MEANS YOU TOO BRIAN.... HAHAHAHAHA
THANKS FOR SHOPPING AT WAL MART.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 29 2009, 09:57 PM~16128560
> *ALRIGHT , PAY ATTENTION. IM GONNA POST A FINISHED THREAD ONLY SO PLEASE PUT YOUR FINISHED PICS IN THAT THREAD ASAP. SO WE CAN GET THIS SHIT DONE AND A VOTE ON LIL. I NEED EVERYONES FINISHED BUILDS IN NO LATER THAN THE FINISH DATE. AND THEN ON THE FIRST, I WILL PUT THE VOTE POLL FOR IT.
> NO UNFINISHED BUILDS IN THE FINISHED THREAD WHATSOEVER.
> THIS MEANS YOU TOO BRIAN.... HAHAHAHAHA
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

this is the kit wes is gettin as being the winner of the buildoff its a curbside kit


----------

